# Nettoyer iCloud sans perdre de documents ou de photos



## GAF (15 Août 2022)

Re-bonjour tout le monde (c'est mon 2e thread de la journée)
Alors voilà, mon iCloud est saturé et je ne veux pas payer plus, donc je réoriente ma stratégie de sauvegarde pour dépendre moins d'iCloud et pouvoir le nettoyer.
--> J'ai une sauvegarde time machine par semaine et (après vos recommandations sur ce forum), je viens de faire un clone de mon macbook avec Carbon Copy Cloner. Donc côté sauvegarde de mon ordi, je suis au point
--> ce que je veux garder sur iCloud : mes photos/vidéos (pour la synchro avec mon iPhone), l'appli Notes et la sauvegarde de mon iPhone (sauf si je la fais sur iTunes et que c'est équivalent)
--> ce dont je n'ai pas besoin sur iCloud: tout ce que j'ai mis dans Documents. Je ne travaille que sur mon macbook, je n'ai pas de tablette et pas besoin de synchronisation. Mais là, je ne sais pas comment faire: apparemment dans iCloud, une bonne partie de mon stockage (15Go) est dû à ces doc, que je veux garder en local sur mon macbook mais dont je n'ai pas besoin en virtuel (sur l'iCloud). Comment je les supprime de l'iCloud sans les supprimer de mon ordi? Ce que j'ai compris, c'est que les Documents sont conservés dans iCloud drive, qui est lui aussi dans iCloud. Donc si je fais du ménage dans iCloud Drive, je vais forcément perdre mes documents en local aussi ? Ils ne seront plus sur mon ordi ? Ou j'ai mal compris ?
Merci par avance pour toute aide


----------



## MrTom (15 Août 2022)

Hello,

La solution est la suivante :

Tu déplaces tout ce qu’il y a dans le dossier Documents dans un dossier, par exemple dans le dossier Téléchargement, de manière temporaire. Ça peut prendre un peu de temps si tous les fichiers ne sont pas sur ton Mac mais dans le cloud. Le temps du téléchargement quoi.
Tu fais de-même avec tout ce qu’il a sur le Bureau de ton Mac, hop, dans le dossier Téléchargement.
Dans les *Préférences systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple* > *iCloud Drive* > *Options... *> tu décoches *Dossiers Bureau et Documents*. Tu lis bien les avertissement et tu valides.
Depuis le dossier Téléchargement, tu remets tes fichiers dans le dossier Documents et sur le Bureau. Ils ne seront plus synchronisés.


----------



## GAF (16 Août 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> La solution est la suivante :
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup @MrTom ! Est-ce que je dois attendre un peu entre l'étape 3 et 4, pour que le système ait le temps de répercuter le changement ? Ou je peux tout faire dans la foulée?


----------



## MrTom (16 Août 2022)

Hello,

De rien ! Tu peux le faire dans la foulée, il se peut même que macOS te créé une copie de sauvegarde quelque part des documents également.


----------



## GAF (16 Août 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> De rien ! Tu peux le faire dans la foulée, il se peut même que macOS te créé une copie de sauvegarde quelque part des documents également.


ça y est, j'ai tout fait et ça s'est bien passé a priori  J'ai gagné 15 Go sur iCloud, ce n'est pas rien  J'ai des photos et vidéos qui n'ont pas été téléchargées sur iCloud du fait de sa saturation : est-ce qu'il va les télécharger tout seul maintenant qu'il y a de la place, ou je dois faire une manip moi-même ?


----------



## MrTom (16 Août 2022)

Ça va se faire tout seul petit à petit.


----------



## GAF (16 Août 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Ça va se faire tout seul petit à petit.


Ok, super, merci pour tout


----------



## BlueVelvet (16 Août 2022)

GAF a dit:


> Re-bonjour tout le monde (c'est mon 2e thread de la journée)
> Alors voilà, mon iCloud est saturé et je ne veux pas payer plus, donc je réoriente ma stratégie de sauvegarde pour dépendre moins d'iCloud et pouvoir le nettoyer.
> --> J'ai une sauvegarde time machine par semaine et (après vos recommandations sur ce forum), je viens de faire un clone de mon macbook avec Carbon Copy Cloner. Donc côté sauvegarde de mon ordi, je suis au point
> --> ce que je veux garder sur iCloud : mes photos/vidéos (pour la synchro avec mon iPhone), l'appli Notes et la sauvegarde de mon iPhone (sauf si je la fais sur iTunes et que c'est équivalent)
> ...


Les conseils de @MrTom  sont très bien vus.

Perso depuis peu je me fais une copie «physique» du dossier document, sur un SSD externe, en plus de Time Machine. Une sécurité de plus.


----------



## GAF (17 Août 2022)

BlueVelvet a dit:


> Les conseils de @MrTom  sont très bien vus.
> 
> Perso depuis peu je me fais une copie «physique» du dossier document, sur un SSD externe, en plus de Time Machine. Une sécurité de plus.


Moi pareil. Sur un disque dur externe.


----------

